# My Meecerz :D



## XZombieGrlX (Dec 29, 2012)

I just recently took in these 2 lovley mice! My little girl seems to be pregnant, which dosnt really surprize me as they where in a take with probably 15 other mice! These 2 have there own cages as well.

First up is Stormy. She is my pretty little black and white Long haired(and appears satin as well?) She already had the stub tail when I got her, poor girl! I cant imagine how that happened 

















And heres my boy samson, hes my beautiful brindle satin boy


----------



## Winnie (Dec 15, 2012)

They're gorgeous! It's too bad about your doe's tail, but your buck has a lovely, rich color.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

That male does not look terribly healthy in that photo. He looks underweight and a bit greasy. 
They are both cute though and I hope your doe is expecting and you keep a couple of female friends for her.


----------



## XZombieGrlX (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah he is underweight, which dosnt surprize me either.. The tank was very crowded.. no food or water .. I did not intend to breed, but if he is indeed preggerz I do plan to keep at lease 1 or 2 females to keep her company as well . I am working of getting them healthy though, and hope her pregnancy and babies are good!!


----------



## XZombieGrlX (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I am not sure if I am being paranoid or not, but the female seems to acting sluggish today(my last female I got dies within 2 days of getting her... so I may just be super paranoid).. I checked on her earlier and after that she came out of her hide and has been laying in her wheel since(this is what my 1st female did as well). Not really moving. She didnt seem to wanna move her back end a whole lot(not sure if it was because she just woke up or not?) I dont think I will get from a pet store anymore.. The thing is, there isnt any breeders near me, most are over a hour and a half away :/... I will keep an eye out on her..


----------

